# Permanent Residence application.



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Good day

I Applied for a Permanent Residence Permit through the Visa Facilitation Centre in Johannesburg,l was issued a reference number at the centre which allows me to check and trace the progress of my application through their webpage(VFS Global).Do any one know if l am still going to recieve a reference number for this application from the Department of Home Affairs to be able to check the progress of my application on the DHA track and trace facility?

Thanks

K


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, Home Affairs will no longer send anything.


----------

